
Virtual reality is here. But for who? - shapeshed
http://pebblecode.com/blog/How-to-VR/
======
symlinkk
The article kind of seems to contradict itself -- she starts out talking about
how the Rift and the Vive are super expensive and will only be available to a
small subset of the population and then she ends by telling you to get started
with the $15 Google Cardboard and a bunch of free tools. In fact I don't
really know what the takeaway of this whole article was, about half of it just
talks about how exciting the potential of VR is and then talks about whatever
project she worked on.

